# New Shooter Custom!



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Today I met for the first time and had lunch with two great guys by the name of Shooter and Eric. Oh yeah, they fitted my new rack to the Jeep too.  

They did a GREAT job on it. I couldn't be happier. It was a custom from the get go and I think I challenged them a little bit. 


My main requirements were:
The basket and uprights had to fit between the headlights. 
Have two wings in the rear to hold buckets and tackle on the beach. 
Have integrated bucket holders. 
Have a spike carrier in the rear to hold Shooter's killer spikes. 
Have a fold down bait board with integrated license plate holder... 
and all has to fit on one central receiver. 


Check it out!





































































There are six slots for the spikes and I can carry 4 at a time at night without blocking the headlights. One goes "above" the lights.

It's built like an aluminum tank but the basket itself only weighs about 35#.  

It's a little wet in the pictures because I drove home in the snow and I had to wash the salt off of it before taking picts.  

You guys did a great job. You have a happy customer.   
Looking forward to seeing you again at the Spring Fling! 
(Me = still burping from lunch.  )

Rick
.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

that's Hot!!!!!!!Wow!!!!!!


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Nice Rack*

Great looking rack! Excellent work again Eric and Shooter.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Now that's a freakin' rack.  

Very nice, indeed.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Shweett*

NIce rack, er' um , Rack!

It helps to have specs...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice rack bubba!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Shooter builds good stuff. He made my rack about 2 years ago and I couldnt be happier with it.

I just gotta get it put on my new truck in a better fashion than what I had this summer!

Adam


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BubbaBlue ya got on heck of a rack there. I thought I had a idea from what Shooter had told me but that is the bomb. Congrats.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Excellant job guys....luv the bucket rings!!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

That is probably the coolest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Damn Rick, thats a sweet setup!*

Another fine job by Steve and Eric! However, on a *XJ*?....give me a break. The only way that rack will ever see the beach is on the back of a tow truck!    LMAO j/k Rick, thats the bomb!...Hat


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the positive comments. I helped with the ideas, but credit goes where credit's due. Shooter and Eric are the ones who literally put their blood and sweat into creating it. Did a good job.


Now, I've decided I don't want to comment about Hat's obvious jealousy of my Jeep. That would be unfair of me to take advantage of an older feller like that.   
.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

DAYUM! that rack is SMOKIN!!!:beer:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

daum thats nice!...the R


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*congratulations on da new rack*

Dayum Rick,

I figure we can get about 60 crab  traps on that there rack  

I guess I know where you'll be hanging out


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey Bro.

The rack is for AI. 

The boat under the silver tarp, when tied to the @ss end of the Jeep, will be hauling the crabs. Got room in the roof basket too if the boat can't hold all the mumbos.   

Truth to be told... I bought that Jeep more for hauling the crab boat than surf fishing. Looks like that priority is changing, huh?
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

someone say crabs?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yup.

For instance:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Need a mate? You'd prolly thinking that the last thing you need is another crap eating Asian.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hotdog!! where do I sign up. I can follow you in my yak...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Need a mate? You'd prolly thinking that the last thing you need is another crap eating Asian.





SeaSalt said:


> hotdog!! where do I sign up. I can follow you in my yak...


Sure. I'll give you guys a yell if I need a mate. Crabbing is a blast if you do it right. Usually have a chance to toss to schoolies or snappers too when they blitz up around you. Nothing big, but can be fun.

Hmmm maybe I need to hear more about that "crap" eating Asian story... before I lay out an invite.   
.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Holy craps... I meant "crab".


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

The addition of the 4 crystal fangs (seen in the bottom of the second pic) add just the right touch. What type of welder did ya use to get them to stick so well? And the spacing is perfect.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

longcast said:


> The addition of the 4 crystal fangs (seen in the bottom of the second pic) add just the right touch. What type of welder did ya use to get them to stick so well? And the spacing is perfect.


 

Shooter should be answering this but just in case he doesn't see it. 

What you see are the ends of two heavy gauge 3" U-channels. This provides rigidity and a stable place to connect the receiver insert.
.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Our way*

That is a new way we have of giving a little more support to a single reciever type.Steel 2 inch out of the reciever and the the uchannell helps give a little more support. Thanks BUBBA


----------

